# theirs just to many breeds i want!



## cateyes (Apr 16, 2005)

Hello all 

Today i purchased a pigeon book and looking threw it theirs so many breeds that i would love to have! i dont know where to start or where to look??? here are all the ones im interested in mini american crest, black eagle homers, archangels, scandaroon, dutch capuchine, english carrier, american domestic flight, florentine, indian gola, helmet, hungarian, giant racing homer, hungarian, canadian black rollar, king, magpie, gazzi modena, jewl mondiain, nun, old holland puter, franconian velvet shield, white tailed starling, stresser, all the swallows, all the swifts, show tippler, oriental rollar, if anyone is a breeder of any of these species here let me know lol my fave color is black so my goal would be to find a pair of black proven breeding pigeons, Any from this group of beautiful birds.


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

Welcome to the Wonderful World of Pigeons!! You are facing the same delima many fanciers have. I like many breeds myself but particality ditates I chose only a few.

The pictures you see in books and on the net are great. I would recommend you find a show near you and visit to observe the many breeds in person. That always helps to see them up close and personal. Most of the shows are months away in the fall and winter of the year, but I know it would be a benefit for you to attend. You can also talk to some of the breeders there who can inform you on specific breeds, their good points and their bad.

Also if you can visit as many lofts in your area as you can to observe the different breeds, you would be able to make a decision better. If you can give a general area you are in, we can see if we can recommend area shows and maybe even some breeders.

Al


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Thats a few different breeds you like. Should be easy to find at least one from that list. I used to like several myself when I was a kid. Then settled to keeping just 1 breed. At a time


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Searching*

Hello, WOW! I like alots breeds too. I tend to have a few of each. Can't make up mind or I fall in love with them. I raise Indain Fantails, Rollers, Tumbler, Fantails and racers. O ya forgot trumpeters. Use to have a mess more, but trying to narrow it down some. My favorite color is yellow. I like the markings of saddles or baldheads. How about you?


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Yes yes, I know! There is so many of these pigeons it is so hard to pick one. I love the Indian Fantails. I have been looking for a male for a while. I just can't wait to get into showing! Lovlely to hear from you all. 
*Taylor*


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh wow! That writing is way too big! oops.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

No, it's not to be big...it just shows how you felt. 

It is very hard to pick, settle on, or choose between particular breeds of pigeons to raise...especially when you love *SOOOO MANY BREEDS*....or basically...*you just loves PIGEONS...Like I do *  !!!!!
Dawn


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Cateyes,
You have to decide if you want a Flying, Fancy, Utility, Show, or Pet pigeon. Ask yourself...what do I want to do with my pigeons?
Do you want to fly them? 
Do you want the pretty fancy and frills and/or colors? 
Do you want to raise them for food? 
Do you want to raise any of these breeds to show and win in competitions?
Do you want pets?

You said you like a black pigeon...a lot of different breeds have the black color. That *may* help you narrow it down just a little. After you decide on what kind or type of pigeon you want, you have to plan on the housing for your birds. Have this all thought out and have everything ready for your birds *BEFORE * you get your birds. I have a small loft and have to limit myself to the amount of birds. A person can easily get carried away with this hobby...*BOY DO I KNOW *  !!!!!
Dawn


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

*Dutch Croppers*

I am just wondering if anyone here likes Dutch Croppers. I think they are beautiful.
Taylor


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

The Old Dutch Cropper is indeed a beautiful bird.


----------

